# AMR's Expiring contract



## Tspeth22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just curious as to if AMR's expiring contract could bring a halt to hiring new emt's?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 7, 2010)

AMR has been at the EMS gig a while, and they're pretty good at figuring this stuff out. Personally, I think other things will determine whether or not they need to hire more EMT personnel.


----------



## Tspeth22 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 8, 2010)

*re*

Yes, AMR's recent loss of Bay area contracts is freezing their hiring.  Only expected to get worse as 2 other large bay area areas are reviewing AMR's reported compliance records.  Expect them to lose out to Paramedics Plus also would be my guess.


----------



## dmiracco (Apr 8, 2010)

If you didnt get a chance to work for AMR then you lucked out. Thats a very poorly ran company. ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Apr 8, 2010)

Why is this under NREMT?:unsure:


----------



## Angel (Apr 8, 2010)

im kinda glad they lost it too, the downside would be that many more people who need jobs and the competition


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 17, 2010)

dmiracco said:


> If you didnt get a chance to work for AMR then you lucked out. Thats a very poorly ran company. ^_^



agreed.

they could def. do better.


----------

